#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  BS EN 39 :2001 Anyone have a copy they can share

## Rads53

Hi does any one have a copy of BS EN 39:2001 they can share please ?



RegardsSee More: BS EN 39 :2001 Anyone have a copy they can share

----------


## Rads53

Hi All 

It seems that no one is able to share a copy or no one has a copy they can share 

Thank you for the efforts you have made so far.

Regards

----------


## webmeister2

Is this the file that you want?

----------


## Rads53

Hi Webmeister2

Yes this is what I required 

Thanks again

Regards

----------


## shaleh

how can i download this file....cannot open....

Thanks

----------


## annie75

can I also view this BS EN39:2001 file? My boss is asking me to research about this for our purchased pipes. Thanks

----------

